

What Impactful Engineering Leadership Looks Like - kanamekun
http://firstround.com/review/this-is-what-impactful-engineering-leadership-looks-like/

======
jzila
I'm privileged to be working with Jessica on a contract right now. She's not
only the smartest person I've ever worked with, but she manages to elevate
people to a level of ability they don't even realize they're capable of.

Her ability to process information and distill critical data is unparalleled:
she'll find out everything she needs in 2-3 questions tops. I've seen her do
this in front of both highly technical audiences and less technical ones: she
perfectly tailors her speech to exactly the level that her audience needs. She
sets a great example for how to communicate in a work context.

I think this is what makes her such a fantastic engineering leader: she uses
her unique skillset to help remove as many barriers as possible. This enables
everyone who works with her to be a better version of themselves, which pays
huge dividends.

------
pjungwir
I was glad to see discussion of a technical track. I just finished reading
Skunk Works, and that is a great example of what you can do with a team of
outstanding technical contributors. Also one of the messages of that book is
that such a team requires less oversight and management overhead. (Not none,
but a fraction of other teams.)

------
mathattack
I like this comment _Your Team 's Capacity = Your Executional Ability_

The limit of a team's capacity is the leadership and management (executional
ability) of the leader.

